# Lots of us waiting on UKBA Manila



## jsandi (Sep 25, 2012)

Ive been active on this site since September last year doing my research for my partners spouse visa and always found the information limited regarding applications being processed in the Philippines. In fact, I did turn to other sites to see if I could get a better grasp on how long they were taking. But could never find anything highlighting processing times in the Philippines.

However that appears to of changed as they now seems to be lots of us voicing our concerns or worries on the processing time of UKBA Manila. I thought it might be nice for us to share our info in one thread if that helps.

My partner and I applied online on the 1st Feb, submitted bio-metrics on valentines day and received confirmation they were processing it on the 18th Feb. This has to be the hardest part of all. Just waiting - :bored:

I worked like crazy for 4 months getting every sorted, never stopping and constantly checking and double checking everything before I was comfortable to send and now the waiting just seems endless. 

I wish everyone success in there applications and if you could or would like to share ur updates, emails, requests. I would love to hear them.

Jsandi x


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sorry it's taking so long. 

Manila seems to be one of the less predictable hubs. Typically, it experiences long delays, and then some posters will pop up declaring that their visa was turned around in less than 6 weeks, which is totally out of keeping with everyone else waiting. For Philippines processing times, check this page periodically: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/c...essing-times/?langname=null#resultTableAnchor. The picture isn't great for settlement visas. The majority are taking 60 working days which is around three calendar months (some are taking longer).

With yours submitted at the beginning of February, going by current performance it could be May/June before you hear anything further. I and others know this part is the absolute worst, but hang in there. Hopefully, performance will start picking up once last year's backlogs are cleared following the July 2012 rule changes.


----------



## jsandi (Sep 25, 2012)

I check that table every month when it updates and the most recent update shows the slowest turnaround time ive seen in months. So just have to sit back and wait and pray that maybe we are one of the lucky ones that gets there visa looked at quickly. 

Thank you.


----------



## KiwiUK (Mar 5, 2013)

jsandi said:


> I check that table every month when it updates and the most recent update shows the slowest turnaround time ive seen in months. So just have to sit back and wait and pray that maybe we are one of the lucky ones that gets there visa looked at quickly.
> 
> Thank you.


We just got our first email from manila after 38 working days since they received the application in manila, i wouldn't expect to her anything from them until 40 working days have passed mate, keeping waiting,praying and you will hear soon. 

Mike


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Hopefully so. I suspect many processing hubs have now hit the June/July rush of applications from last year. Postal applications in the UK being processed are now the June/July mailed applications. I've no idea of the scale of the backlogs from then for UKBA generally, but I know we saw many new posters at this forum urgently rushing through applications, so I imagine it's considerable.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

KiwiUK said:


> We just got our first email from manila after 38 working days since they received the application in manila, i wouldn't expect to her anything from them until 40 working days have passed mate, keeping waiting,praying and you will hear soon.
> 
> Mike


Actually, that's pretty encouraging, Mike. About 8 weeks or thereabouts. I hope it's as quick for jsandi.


----------



## KiwiUK (Mar 5, 2013)

2farapart said:


> Actually, that's pretty encouraging, Mike. About 8 weeks or thereabouts. I hope it's as quick for jsandi.


I will post in the timeline thread when its all over, i predicted 3 months to my partner regarding the arrival of the visa from its arrival in manila (if successful) and so far we are on track to beat that, heres hoping!, i know everyone feels each others pain and stress on here, its a very good support base with some very knowledgeable and generous people with their time, for that we are grateful.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## jsandi (Sep 25, 2012)

I hope ours is a fast. I will deffo keep fingers and toes crossed. If been a hard 5 months apart so hopefully this will come to an end soon. Congrats on ur visa!


----------



## KiwiUK (Mar 5, 2013)

Its here!! the precious is in our possession!!!! 

All approved and rubber stamped, such a massive relief!!!....funny thing is, there was no accompanying letter, just our original docs and her passport, also there is no separate visa card, the visa is stamped into her passport. Still im just happy we have it!

Thanks to all on here for the advice and help along the way, we are very grateful and had it just been up to us and the UK Border website, i think we would have failed.

so we are eternally grateful for everything.

Cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You only get a letter if you have been turned down!


----------



## KiwiUK (Mar 5, 2013)

haha, ok thanks Joppa, i guess you get that same statement alot on here....sorry mate


----------



## jsandi (Sep 25, 2012)

Congratulations, slightly jealous but only cause my partner doesn't have hers. Best of luck to you now. I'm on day 14 so a bit longer to wait.


----------



## KiwiUK (Mar 5, 2013)

Best way i found was just to try and forget about it, get yourself stuck into something else to focus your mind away from thinking about it, it helped me pass the time in the evenings and before i knew it , 30 days had passed, all the best mate.

Cheers


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm submitting my application on TUESDAY to the UKBA in Manila. It's pretty straightforward so I hope it gets processed quickly. Wish me luck! I am quite scared!


----------



## jsandi (Sep 25, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## jsandi (Sep 25, 2012)

We got an email this morning stating your visa will be dispatched shortly. So excited!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

I am feeling so incredibly anxious! 47 days of waiting today! The longest one yet processed in UKBA Manila in 2013 that's posted on this forum!


----------



## gill2p (Apr 30, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> I am feeling so incredibly anxious! 47 days of waiting today! The longest one yet processed in UKBA Manila in 2013 that's posted on this forum!


We processed ours on the 11th March. so far its 35 days in, they do not include weekends in the time scale.

We are still awaiting an answer also.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

gill2p said:


> We processed ours on the 11th March. so far its 35 days in, they do not include weekends in the time scale.
> 
> We are still awaiting an answer also.



Actually, the timescale table shown in the UKBA website DOES include weekends. It's "calendar days" not "working days." So 90% gets processed in 60 calendar days. I called VFS to confirm this!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

stormystorms said:


> Actually, the timescale table shown in the UKBA website DOES include weekends. It's "calendar days" not "working days." So 90% gets processed in 60 calendar days. I called VFS to confirm this!


As far as the official UKBA pages are concerned, that's not true - it's based on a 5-day week. You'll see this written somewhere near the top of each country's 'visa processing times' page:


> Please note we define one week as 5 working days.


The same is also said on the parent immigration processing times page:


> Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.


Therefore, it's 60 days made of 5-day weeks (12 weeks) which equates to 3 months rather than 2.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> As far as the official UKBA pages are concerned, that's not true - it's based on a 5-day week. You'll see this written somewhere near the top of each country's 'visa processing times' page:
> 
> 
> The same is also said on the parent immigration processing times page:
> ...


Hi, Would you the reasoning behind the delays...? as Islamabad Pakistan applicants have expereinced the same delay whereby Mid-feb onwards applicants number of working days for results are increasing??? please advise


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Actually, I think the statement "Please note we define one week as 5 working days" pertains to the earlier statement which says "95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date." Which means 95% of settlement applications are decided within 3 calendar months (60 working days). I think that coincides with the table, which shows calendar months (i.e. 90% in 2 calendar months, 100% in 3 calendar months). In any case, I'm only relaying the information given to me by the VFS agency. Plus, as I have scoured most of the UKBA Manila timeline here, I have observed approx. 90% of them got a decision within 2 calendar months.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

stormystorms said:


> Actually, I think the statement "Please note we define one week as 5 working days" pertains to the earlier statement which says "95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date." Which means 95% of settlement applications are decided within 3 calendar months (60 working days). I think that coincides with the table, which shows calendar months (i.e. 90% in 2 calendar months, 100% in 3 calendar months). In any case, I'm only relaying the information given to me by the VFS agency. Plus, as I have scoured most of the UKBA Manila timeline here, I have observed approx. 90% of them got a decision within 2 calendar months.


UKBA does regard 1 week as 5 working days. All their processing times are given in days, and these refer to working days (weekends not included).


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

raf1984 said:


> Hi, Would you the reasoning behind the delays...? as Islamabad Pakistan applicants have expereinced the same delay whereby Mid-feb onwards applicants number of working days for results are increasing??? please advise


I've no idea to be honest. There are generally backlogs since the rule changes last summer which many hubs still don't seem to have recovered from (so I'd be inclined to guess that the continuing delays are just the hangover of that period). Overseas hubs are probably staffed sufficiently to keep down day-to-day current numbers, but not also tackle the backlogs - and so everything is slowed down.


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> I've no idea to be honest. There are generally backlogs since the rule changes last summer which many hubs still don't seem to have recovered from (so I'd be inclined to guess that the continuing delays are just the hangover of that period). Overseas hubs are probably staffed sufficiently to keep down day-to-day current numbers, but not also tackle the backlogs - and so everything is slowed down.



Thank you for swift reply.

islamabad HUB had gone down as far as 41working days for applicants who applied last week of Jan and 1st Feb
applicant applied 08-02-2013 and received rfc within 18-04-2013 48working days (she wrote vigenette was printed 24hrs before on passport)
another applied 12-02-2013 and received rfc within 25-04-2013 51working days
someone else applied 15-02-2013 still awaiting RFC over 52 working days.

i do not know whether elections in pakistan affecting or on going PUC strikes?


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> Actually, I think the statement "Please note we define one week as 5 working days" pertains to the earlier statement which says "95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date." Which means 95% of settlement applications are decided within 3 calendar months (60 working days). I think that coincides with the table, which shows calendar months (i.e. 90% in 2 calendar months, 100% in 3 calendar months). In any case, I'm only relaying the information given to me by the VFS agency. Plus, as I have scoured most of the UKBA Manila timeline here, I have observed approx. 90% of them got a decision within 2 calendar months.


sorry stormystorms, i do agree with the others, it is only working days that count. the woman at my biometrics appointment confirmed what it says on the website; NZ is counted in days at any rate, 20% of applications in 40 days and 100% in 60 days. im on day 37 by my estimate excluding public holidays and weekends, and they recieved my application on the 11th March.


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

reneeclaire said:


> sorry stormystorms, i do agree with the others, it is only working days that count. the woman at my biometrics appointment confirmed what it says on the website; NZ is counted in days at any rate, 20% of applications in 40 days and 100% in 60 days. im on day 37 by my estimate excluding public holidays and weekends, and they recieved my application on the 11th March.


Hi Renee,

Can you let me know when you get your email, and I will let you know when I get mine? We applied at the same time, interested to know if they come at the same time.
The wait is killing me!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Let me know as well! I applied 13 March! Im expecting it next week!


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

Rebeccaf007 said:


> Hi Renee,
> 
> Can you let me know when you get your email, and I will let you know when I get mine? We applied at the same time, interested to know if they come at the same time.
> The wait is killing me!


i sure will update, its killing me too! but fingers crossed it comes soon for both of us! xx


----------



## air_boi (May 6, 2013)

I applied for a spouse's visa of an ancestry visa holder from Auckland and couriered the printout of my online application to the UKBA office in Auckland on 15 April, which they received on 16 April.

The projected wait times were listed as 93% within 10 working days and 97% within 15 working days excluding up to 5 days transit each way to/from Manila.

My visa was put back into the NZ postal system (notified by a track and trace alert) on 3 April and arrived in my post office box on 6 April.

So all up it took 15 working days including the transit to/from Manila so well within the guidelines.

The only bad thing is that I received NO emails whatsoever from the UKBA that my documentation had been received or visa dispatched.

The only way I knew to expect my passport in the post was the track and trace alerts I had set up on the courier pack I enclosed with my application.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Any updates on other settlement visas being processed in Manila? It'll be 60 days on Monday since I applied...


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> Any updates on other settlement visas being processed in Manila? It'll be 60 days on Monday since I applied...


Just to share waiting time experience...
islamabad HUB had gone down as far as 41 "working days" for applicants who applied last week of Jan and 1st Feb
applicant applied 08-02-2013 and received rfc within 18-04-2013 48working days (she wrote vigenette was printed 24hrs before on passport)
another applied 12-02-2013 and received rfc within 25-04-2013 51working days
another applied 14-02-2013 and received rfc within 7th May 2013 56working days

the number of working days seem to be ever increasing...would any one know the reasoning behind this???
Please advise


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> Any updates on other settlement visas being processed in Manila? It'll be 60 days on Monday since I applied...


Hi! 

I just recieved my email saying my visa has been dispatched and can track in three days (as I'm in NZ, it's being delivered to me) .. So I'm now praying its an approval!!!! 

Today is working day 39 (excluding all weekends and public holidays!

(Actually on second reading, it says, "your visa will be dispatched shortly". I'm excited and panicky all at once!!)


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

WOW! Im so happy for you Renee!!! You applied March 11 right? I applied March 13 and I hope to get mine soon!!!


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

reneeclaire said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just recieved my email saying my visa has been dispatched and can track in three days (as I'm in NZ, it's being delivered to me) .. So I'm now praying its an approval!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Renee, I hope that means mine is next, I had sent them andemail yeaterday and got advised it hadn't even been looked at yet. Hoping that's a generic response! Eek!! X


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Rebeccaf007 said:


> Congrats Renee, I hope that means mine is next, I had sent them andemail yeaterday and got advised it hadn't even been looked at yet. Hoping that's a generic response! Eek!! X


To which e-mail did you send your inquiry to, Rebecca? I'm thinking I might send them an e-mail as well just to check up on it.


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> To which e-mail did you send your inquiry to, Rebecca? I'm thinking I might send them an e-mail as well just to check up on it.


It's [email protected]
Let me know what comes back for you, they didn't address anything I asked except to say its in a queue and hasn't been looked at.
It's a joke.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Rebeccaf007 said:


> It's [email protected]
> Let me know what comes back for you, they didn't address anything I asked except to say its in a queue and hasn't been looked at.
> It's a joke.


They really said that it hasn't been looked at? That does not sound right at all!


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> They really said that it hasn't been looked at? That does not sound right at all!


Yep, said your application has not yet been reviewed by an entry clearance officer and is in a queue. It's ********!


----------



## gill2p (Apr 30, 2013)

StormyStorms where did you apply from?


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

gill2p said:


> StormyStorms where did you apply from?


I applied from Manila last March 13. I am actually hoping to get it tomorrow! Since March 13 is a holiday (elections). After that, it would be past 60 days already!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

I mean May not March.


----------



## ihatevisas (Apr 29, 2013)

Any news Storms?

fingers crossed for you!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

ihatevisas said:


> Any news Storms?
> 
> fingers crossed for you!


Still no reply today.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. I hope it will be within the next day or so!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Water Dragon said:


> Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. I hope it will be within the next day or so!


Thank you! Will be needing it! Was feeling very down today


----------



## gill2p (Apr 30, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> Thank you! Will be needing it! Was feeling very down today


We had some information passed our way for my partners visa on Friday the 10th.

They have asked for more supporting documents which all of them where supplied except a letter from my empolyer. 

I have resent them all on. so hopefully you will hear something soon.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

gill2p said:


> We had some information passed our way for my partners visa on Friday the 10th.
> 
> They have asked for more supporting documents which all of them where supplied except a letter from my empolyer.
> 
> I have resent them all on. so hopefully you will hear something soon.


When did you apply Gill?


----------



## mike56224 (May 13, 2013)

Yikes, this all makes for very worrying reading.
My Kiwi gf and I applied for a settlement visa just in April, docs received by the Auckland office on 26th of April.
Was hoping to hearing possibly within 6 weeks max but 60+ days just seems outrageous.

Hope you get positive replies soon Gill and Stormy!
Will be interested to find out how long it takes till you receive your visa's back so we know how long we have left to wait


----------



## gill2p (Apr 30, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> When did you apply Gill?


March the 11th. If your applying from Australia these time scale do not apply. 

These only apply if you are a Filipino. for some reason the time scales of those applications are much quicker. I


----------



## mike56224 (May 13, 2013)

My girlfriend is from New Zealand so not sure if that will make things go quicker or slower


----------



## gill2p (Apr 30, 2013)

mike56224 said:


> My girlfriend is from New Zealand so not sure if that will make things go quicker or slower


From what i have read on other forums. the expected time is between 5 days to a month. but I have been advised this is their busy time of the year.


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all!

My passport and visa arrived early this morning! I'm so so so excited, and a huge sense of relief that I don't have to travel back to the uk alone but can go as planned with my husband next week! Wahooo! Back to our lives without me missing out on the fun summer stuff we have planned!

All in all it took from the date it arrived in Manila, 11th March (arrived in Auckland the 8th march) - to approval email on the 8th may (39 working days inc removal of public holidays from the count) - to my door 6.50am the morning of the 5th day since my email. 

So it's not quick, but in hindsight about what I should have expected. And honestly we have a very easy type of application as we more than qualify in all areas needed and knew we had the right paperwork! Guess it just takes time. 

So happy! And fingers crossed for all those still waiting! Xxx


----------



## mike56224 (May 13, 2013)

Congrats Renee!!
Hope you enjoy your summer now.
Fingers crossed our visa comes back within that time scale as that didn't sound bad.

Can I ask... did u receive any notification from UKBA that they were working on your application?
Or did your passport just come back approved?

Thanks!


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooray for you!!

Best wishes for safe travel.


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

mike56224 said:


> Congrats Renee!!
> Hope you enjoy your summer now.
> Fingers crossed our visa comes back within that time scale as that didn't sound bad.
> 
> ...


Hi mike,

Thanks! 

No, no notification they had recieved it at all, so I emailed the help email and they replied a few days later saying that yes it had been recieved.

Then an email saying 
'Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub

So I tracked it yesterday and it arrived this morning!


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Awesome news Renee


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

So for everyone that has their visas done through manila, is their email stating Your visa will be dispatched shortly standard? Regardless if it has been accepted or not?


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

wannabe-uk said:


> So for everyone that has their visas done through manila, is their email stating Your visa will be dispatched shortly standard? Regardless if it has been accepted or not?


I personally think that's only if it has been accepted. If you aren't approved you don't have a visa so it would be wholly in accurate to say 'your visa'.

It might say something like, 'your application has been processed' instead.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Good to know 

Thanks renee. I too did think that it would be worded another way if it wasn't good news.

i wonder if anyone can comment on what they got emailed to them if they did get a refusal?


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

gill2p said:


> We had some information passed our way for my partners visa on Friday the 10th.
> 
> They have asked for more supporting documents which all of them where supplied except a letter from my empolyer.
> 
> I have resent them all on. so hopefully you will hear something soon.


Hi gill, have you heard from them since you provided more information? I got asked the same thing and posted them off but haven't heard anything yet.
Surely they would have to action the deferred applications first?


----------



## mike56224 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the information Renee!
I will try and email Manila in a couple of weeks if we have not heard anything by then.


----------



## gill2p (Apr 30, 2013)

Rebeccaf007 said:


> Hi gill, have you heard from them since you provided more information? I got asked the same thing and posted them off but haven't heard anything yet.
> Surely they would have to action the deferred applications first?



Nothing more yet. They confirmed receipt of the documents on Tuesday 14th. So i am hopping for a quick response on the visa.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

i just got the "your visa has been dispatched" email! I will collect my passport on monday! So can i be happy now???? Is this 90% sure i got the visa???????? Omg i dont know what to feel and how to react!! Im so numb!!! Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## gill2p (Apr 30, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> i just got the "your visa has been dispatched" email! I will collect my passport on monday! So can i be happy now???? Is this 90% sure i got the visa???????? Omg i dont know what to feel and how to react!! Im so numb!!! Hahahahahahahaha[


Congratulations. hopefully get ours back very soon.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Really happy for you Stormystorms!!!! Soon your visa will be in you hands and this will all be over!


----------



## mike56224 (May 13, 2013)

Congrats Stormystorms!!
How long in total did it take from Manila receiving your docs the you receiving the email?


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hooray!!!*



stormystorms said:


> i just got the "your visa has been dispatched" email! I will collect my passport on monday! So can i be happy now???? Is this 90% sure i got the visa???????? Omg i dont know what to feel and how to react!! Im so numb!!! Hahahahahahahaha


Congratulations!!! 
Finally! The wait is almost over and now you can start breathing again.  And even better - get on with your life with your spouse. lane:
I'm so happy for you! :clap2::clap2:

Best wishes!
Laurel


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello everyone!

Sorry for the inconherent babble earlier! I was just at a state of shock, panic, disbelief, euphoria, etc! I really could not believe. Two months of waiting really numbs you.

Anyway, I got the "Your visa has been despatched" from a ".gov" e-mail which means it's from the embassy. I got it after 64 calendar days - a little longer than their standard 60, but it's probably because there were a lot of holidays these last 2 months. It might also help to know that I sent them a follow-up e-mail.

I have NOT received an update from the VFS yet – no SMS and no e-mail (even though I paid for the alert). And when I check their tracking system in the website, it still says "Visa application is under process." I'm hoping this is just a matter of delay. I will phone the agency up tomorrow (the call center is open on Saturdays).

My experience before was that the passport can be collected on the next working day (which is Monday for me). I hope it all goes well and smoothly, fingers crossed. Almost there!!!

I'll update everyone as soon as I have it in my hands!


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hurray ! very happy for you Stormystorms !! Congratulation !
There is another 2 weeks for me to reach 60days !! finger crossed !!  !


----------



## gill2p (Apr 30, 2013)

Checked after reading the post stormy and ours also appears to of been issued today!


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

gill2p said:


> Checked after reading the post stormy and ours also appears to of been issued today!


Mine was issued too, I admittedly called and emailed alot lately due to extreme anxiety but got my email to say visa dispatched.
I can breathe again. 
Congrats all


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Great to hear that visas have been issued to everyone!

Did you get an e-mail/SMS from VFS too? Or did you just get the "visa has been despatched" e-mail from the Embassy?


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> Great to hear that visas have been issued to everyone!
> 
> Did you get an e-mail/SMS from VFS too? Or did you just get the "visa has been despatched" e-mail from the Embassy?


I didn't use vfs so just the embassy, I did call the embassy the day before though and they said a 'decision had been made and I'd receive the decision shortly' 
Talk about vague!! Oh well, it's on it's way back for a


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Ive just gotten off the phone with the VFS and found that im bound to receive my passport on tuesday. Just curious, has anyone who's gotten a "visa has beeen despatched" email got their visa rejected? I'm so anxious!


----------



## missdonkey (May 8, 2013)

*Email / Phone Contacts for UKBA*

Please I need your help...

I would like to withdraw my tourist visa application (made in Oz sent to Manila) so that I can make a fresh spousal visa application. I have sent 3 emails on 16 May, to the following adresses:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Does anyone know if there is a number I can call to speak to a 'real person' as well, to get my docs and passport back ? What's the expected waiting time for the return of docs and passport, once a request has been put through?


Thanks!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, there is no phone number. I don't know the response time, but wait for a week and re-send.


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

missdonkey said:


> Please I need your help...
> 
> I would like to withdraw my tourist visa application (made in Oz sent to Manila) so that I can make a fresh spousal visa application. I have sent 3 emails on 16 May, to the following adresses:
> 
> ...


This is the general enquires line for Australia, they might be able to advise you how to proceed. Instead of waiting for emails to be answered.


"If you have a general question about UK visas or the visa application process, you can call or email our visa information service Visa Information Service

Telephone: You can call our visa information service Monday to Friday between 9am and 5pm. There are two call services which are payable by credit card only:

1300 UKVISA (1300 858 472) - This number is a direct consultants line. An unlimited duration call costs $12.00 per completed call.
1902 941 555 - This number is a premium interactive recorded voice service. Calls are charged at $1.65 per minute for recorded information. You also have the option to transfer to talk to a consultant at a charge of $3.95 per minute.
Call costs from mobile and pay phones are higher.

Email: You can also email our visa information service free of charge at [email protected]."


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't call those charged- for numbers. They can't give you any information about application already sent in, or any update on its status, as they have no access to it.
You can only request withdrawal by email, which you have done. Just wait for response.


----------



## Rebeccaf007 (Mar 18, 2013)

gill2p said:


> Checked after reading the post stormy and ours also appears to of been issued today!


Are we due to receive our visas today? I wrotw my tracking number down wrong... :-(


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Congrats for all that have got their UK visa! 

Tomorrow my wife will be sending her documents through VFS Tokyo Japan then it goes to UKBA Manila. We're going to do the priority service. I'm just wandering if anyone has had experience with how much quicker the process times for priority service going through Manila is?

Thanks
Pandy


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pandy84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats for all that have got their UK visa!
> 
> Tomorrow my wife will be sending her documents through VFS Tokyo Japan then it goes to UKBA Manila. We're going to do the priority service. I'm just wandering if anyone has had experience with how much quicker the process times for priority service going through Manila is?


They do say the projected timeline is 10 working days for settlement visa applications, which for only 10,000 yen extra (£64), it's a bargain if they keep to the projection.


----------



## Flylo333 (Jul 23, 2012)

stormystorms said:


> Ive just gotten off the phone with the VFS and found that im bound to receive my passport on tuesday. Just curious, has anyone who's gotten a "visa has beeen despatched" email got their visa rejected? I'm so anxious!



With you on that one!! 

Anyone? Surely not.. :fingerscrossed:

'Has anyone who's gotten a "visa has beeen despatched" email got their visa rejected?????'


----------



## Flylo333 (Jul 23, 2012)

wannabe-uk said:


> So for everyone that has their visas done through manila, is their email stating Your visa will be dispatched shortly standard? Regardless if it has been accepted or not?


Good question... but surely this terminology wouldnt make sense if you had not been issued a visa?

:ranger:


----------



## mhelzy27 (May 12, 2013)

Hi if you dont mind how long it take you to get your visa....congrats hope to get mine soon....


----------



## mhelzy27 (May 12, 2013)

gill2p said:


> Congratulations. hopefully get ours back very soon.


How long it take you to get your visa?


----------



## mhelzy27 (May 12, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> i just got the "your visa has been dispatched" email! I will collect my passport on monday! So can i be happy now???? Is this 90% sure i got the visa???????? Omg i dont know what to feel and how to react!! Im so numb!!! Hahahahahahahaha


Congratulations....how long you have to wait before you got your visa...im waiting for mine....


----------



## SamWatt (May 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone!
I too am waiting for a visa. I sent my application to Sydney on the 22nd March and have been waiting sort of patiently ever since. It feels like we have been waiting longer than 2 months for an answer. This week is the 9th week it has been with UKBA. Did most people find that this timeframe was standard?
This is also my first post and I have really appreciated reading everyone's stories. It's comforting to know that others understand the frustrations of playing the waiting game!


----------



## sghughes42 (May 27, 2013)

Reading this thread has got me worried! Do Manilla process visas from Taiwan? I tried looking on the UKBA Taiwan pages for visa processing times but just got a message saying the info wasn't available.

My fiancee is just about to apply for a fiancee visa but she has already booked her flight for August 7th. This is 52 working days away, if things are as bad as this thread suggests, the visa won't happen in time!

Am I right in thinking a fiancee visa is a settlement one?

Is there an option to pay more to speed things up and if so how much is it? Hopefully it will be less than the cost of losing the flight booking!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, Taiwanese applications all go to Manila. 
VFS offer priority service (including settlement, processing within 10 working days) for 4,000 Taiwan Dollars, which at £89 is a bargain.
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/taiwan/vfs-services/?langname=UK English


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

mhelzy27 said:


> Congratulations....how long you have to wait before you got your visa...im waiting for mine....


When did you apply mhelzy27? Are you applying for settlement too? I submitted mine 4th April for settlement visa. It's nearly 2 months waiting.. :ranger:


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

On my 9th weeks of waiting now.. And no news yet. Hopefully by this week or next week! Fingers crossed! How is everybody doing??


----------



## lleuci (May 31, 2013)

We are at 7 weeks waiting  We're applying from Australia... I've heard applications from Aus are taking on average 10 weeks. Feels like an eternity of waiting. I'm flying out to the UK in 3.5 weeks (before my hubbie) but I'm so hoping we know if he's got the visa before I go... It is soooooo slow!!!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's shame for Aussie and Kiwi applicants where no priority is offered. Those applying in countries with settlement priority service, such as Japan and Taiwan whose applications are also decided in Manila, are getting approved within days. As I've written before, it may have something to do with UKBA in Australia and NZ not using a commercial partner like VFS and WorldBridge, but one hopes something is done about it soon. 

When you eventually get your visa and they ask you to complete an evaluation, do write that priority should be available as a matter of urgency.


----------



## mhelzy27 (May 12, 2013)

soFarAway101 said:


> When did you apply mhelzy27? Are you applying for settlement too? I submitted mine 4th April for settlement visa. It's nearly 2 months waiting.. :ranger:


May 6 ive got message from vfs saying its on the process...its a long way off yet for me.so sad.
Have you got yours now?


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It's shame for Aussie and Kiwi applicants where no priority is offered. Those applying in countries with settlement priority service, such as Japan and Taiwan whose applications are also decided in Manila, are getting approved within days. As I've written before, it may have something to do with UKBA in Australia and NZ not using a commercial partner like VFS and WorldBridge, but one hopes something is done about it soon.
> 
> When you eventually get your visa and they ask you to complete an evaluation, do write that priority should be available as a matter of urgency.


But what about country like Malaysia ? is that because there is bad record for Malaysian and so there isn't priority service for settlement?

I don't think even if we make a strong application and it will be only taking 2 days, it seems like it's depends on which country and perhaps our citizenship.

It's over 45working days, and I am still waiting....


----------



## SamWatt (May 27, 2013)

Monday marked the 10th week for us. Hoping to hear something soon! It's cutting the 12 week guideline very fine! Hope everyone else who is waiting hears some news in the coming days


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Aries00 said:


> But what about country like Malaysia ? is that because there is bad record for Malaysian and so there isn't priority service for settlement?
> 
> I don't think even if we make a strong application and it will be only taking 2 days, it seems like it's depends on which country and perhaps our citizenship.
> 
> It's over 45working days, and I am still waiting.


I don't know, as I'm not privy to internal discussions by UKBA. There must be many reasons why priority is offered in some countries to some applicants but not in others. Visa issuance is in a state of flux and there are likely to be more changes.


----------



## SamWatt (May 27, 2013)

After a long 10 weeks and 2 days we finally received the "your visa will be despatched shortly" email! Can't be happier! I will have my fingers crossed for those of you who are still patiently waiting Xxx


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

mhelzy27 said:


> May 6 ive got message from vfs saying its on the process...its a long way off yet for me.so sad.
> Have you got yours now?


Not yet. Still waiting.. I applied 4th April.. On my 9 weeks of waiting now. Dont worry we will hear from them soon..


----------



## mike56224 (May 13, 2013)

woo!! Woke up today to find an email from UKBA Manila hub stating 'Your Visa will be dispatched shortly' waiting in my inbox.
Such a relief to finally get this, now we just hope that we've actually been approved for the visa, but as people have mentioned surely they wouldn't say 'your visa' if you have been rejected. Fingers crossed!

Time wise we applied for the visa in New Zealand on 16th of April, and got all our documentation evidence to Manila on the 29th of April so have been waiting for 32 business days (or 6 and a half weeks)


----------



## soFarAway101 (May 9, 2013)

I received the same email today morning.. I literally jump out of the bed and read the email many times and pinched myself to make sure I am not dreaming or something! It is such a good day today. I know that it is not so sure we get the visa but at least we are now stress free of waiting. LOL.
Fingers crossed to those who are still waiting. God bless you. 
Good news will just pop up to your inbox!
Now the thing is to wait til my docs returned to me via courier. Hopefully it will arrive today. As tomorrow is Independence Day. 
Wish you all good luck!


----------



## lleuci (May 31, 2013)

I got my email yesterday... so anxious to get it back.... this is our 2nd application so desperately hoping it is good news. I'm due to fly in a couple of weeks and want to know hubbie won't be far behind!!!! 

We posted off everything to Manila on 17th April... so we got the email after 8 weeks. 

I can't cope with this waiting though...


----------



## Oscarlucy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi All! I thought I would add to everyone's stories with our little adventure! Bear with me as it is quite a lengthy tale, which I hope doesn't send you to sleep! I am originally from Oz and became a permanent resident in the UK in 2007 after marrying my British Husband. We decided to return to Oz with our UK born child in 2009. Due to having another child in Oz and ill health, I was unable to return to the Uk within the 2 year stipulated period for returning residents. However after a phone call to the UK consulate advice line, they said because I had retained ties to the UK (ie, house, all of our family, bank accounts), I should apply as a returning resident. So my husband returned to the Uk last September for work and I applied as a returning resident, thinking I would be joining him within 6 weeks. I received my rejection after 10 days, so we decided to employ an immigration solicitor in London. They advised us to reapply as a returning resident again, which we did in December 2012. We were again rejected, stating we did not show we had retained ties to the UK. So, we are on our 3rd application. I have had to reapply as a spouse, which was mailed to Manila on the 4th April 2013. We are at 9-10 weeks of waiting, my husband is still in the UK, and I am here with my 3 and 2 year old waiting. I know this has been commented on, however I find it absurd that Australia has NO priority service, and that after the UKBA having our information since September 2012, they are still unable to make a decision. I also don't know how you are to prove you have retained any relationship or family ties if you are forced to be apart as a family unit??


----------



## missdonkey (May 8, 2013)

My timeline applied in Australia sent to Manila.

Visa type: Spouse 
Date sent: 4 June 2013
Date received: 7 June 2013
Date received email: 25 July 2013 "Your visa will be dispatched shortly".

I hope it means approval. Will find out in a few days.

Good luck to all everyone that is still waiting.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Oscarlucy said:


> ... I find it absurd that Australia has NO priority service, and that after the UKBA having our information since September 2012, they are still unable to make a decision. I also don't know how you are to prove you have retained any relationship or family ties if you are forced to be apart as a family unit??


I don't have the info myself, but (if you haven't already) it might be worth you starting a new thread about your case because some people here will possibly know if there's a way to contact UKBA (your post will easily be missed in this thread). You've been waiting nearly a year which is absurdly long for Australia. Although the infamously-slow Manila hub is used for Australia, I would have expected 6-12 weeks or thereabouts, depending on the volume going through, not almost a year.


----------



## amyors (Jul 25, 2013)

missdonkey said:


> My timeline applied in Australia sent to Manila.
> 
> Visa type: Spouse
> Date sent: 4 June 2013
> ...


Wow how funny, I submitted my Visa the exact same date as you, and also received my email today (25th July) too.

I also got "Your visa will be dispatched shortly" in the email.

Can anyone confirm if this means we have gotten the Visa? Is there a different email that gets sent out if it is refused? missdonkey did you have any attachments on your email? Because I didn't and I had read somewhere else that if you got the Visa there is an attachment to the email that you don't get if you are refused....

Fingers crossed we have both been granted our Visas!!


----------



## astro880 (May 23, 2013)

Good to know where Manilla is up to!

Mine was recieived on June 17.. so am anxiously awaiting a decision! Shouldn't be long now 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## KiwiUK (Mar 5, 2013)

amyors said:


> Wow how funny, I submitted my Visa the exact same date as you, and also received my email today (25th July) too.
> 
> I also got "Your visa will be dispatched shortly" in the email.
> 
> ...


99.9% sure yo have it, that wording is exactly the same as ours and we got it

good luck!

Kiwi


----------



## missdonkey (May 8, 2013)

@ amyors - no attachment in my email. I hope it is good news for both of us as well. Will update once I receive my passport.

For your information I enquire & gave feedback to UKBA in Manila about offering priority service for Oz and NZ. The reason why it is not available is because of logistical reasons but they are looking into extending the service to Australians and New Zealanders. Hopefully it would be sooner rather than later for other applicants.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, priority is only possible when they use a local commercial partner to handle applications (and not all countries with visa partner have priority), which they don't at the moment in Australia or NZ.


----------



## missdonkey (May 8, 2013)

I got my visa approved on my passport this morning. It's been a very very long journey for my partner and I. To give you a heads up, if you receive an email from the UKBA with the first line of content being ' Your visa will be despatched etc' it is good news. 

Thank you Joppa for your help! Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.


----------



## amyors (Jul 25, 2013)

missdonkey said:


> I got my visa approved on my passport this morning. It's been a very very long journey for my partner and I. To give you a heads up, if you receive an email from the UKBA with the first line of content being ' Your visa will be despatched etc' it is good news.
> 
> Thank you Joppa for your help! Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting.


Hmm that's weird... we both got the email the same day but my passport doesn't even seem to have reached Sydney yet... there is nothing on the tracking for the return package yet... I would've thought both our passports would be sent on the same day...


----------



## astro880 (May 23, 2013)

Hooray!! Got my email today! Visa will be dispatched shortly...

It has been a long and stressful wait, and will be happy to reunite with my partner soon


----------



## liverpoolbound (May 25, 2013)

For those applicants who are still waiting for their visa processed at the UKBA Manila Hub. Here's my timeline, so you will have an idea.

Visa Applied: Spouse Settlement/Category A (Financial)
Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
June 28, 2013 – Online payment 
July 05, 2013 – Biometrics taken in VFS Cebu
July 05, 2013 – application forwarded to the British Embassy in Manila
July 08, 2013 – application forwarded to British High Commission
July 10, 2013 – visa application is under process at the British High Commission
August 6, 2013 - Email " Your visa will be despatched shortly" received from UKBA Manila 

I am not sure if my documents are now ready for pick-up at the VFS-Cebu Application Center. I guess I will still have to wait for a text or email from VFS itself?


----------



## jasm (Aug 8, 2013)

liverpoolbound said:


> For those applicants who are still waiting for their visa processed at the UKBA Manila Hub. Here's my timeline, so you will have an idea.
> 
> Visa Applied: Spouse Settlement/Category A (Financial)
> Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
> ...



Hi liverpoolbound, im sooo jealous, I applied for the same visa category last July 3 im still waiting... 
congratulations btw..:clap2:


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Just so I know ahead of time, if you receive the _"Your visa will be dispatched shortly"_ does that mean you have been awarded a visa or is it a standard email regardless of the decision?

We haven't sent off yet but will be doing so in the next week or so. Applying from Japan and paying for priority service - can I also confirm that the Manilla hub do tend to have a decision on priority services within the 10 days they state?


----------



## liverpoolbound (May 25, 2013)

Phantasmo said:


> Just so I know ahead of time, if you receive the _"Your visa will be dispatched shortly"_ does that mean you have been awarded a visa or is it a standard email regardless of the decision?
> 
> We haven't sent off yet but will be doing so in the next week or so. Applying from Japan and paying for priority service - can I also confirm that the Manilla hub do tend to have a decision on priority services within the 10 days they state?


I don't know if it's a standard even it's disapproved but "YOUR VISA " is already in the statement so I am sure it means the Visa is already awarded.

I am not familiar with with their priority service, it is not offered for Settlement Visa application from Filipino applicants.


----------



## liverpoolbound (May 25, 2013)

jasm said:


> Hi liverpoolbound, im sooo jealous, I applied for the same visa category last July 3 im still waiting...
> congratulations btw..:clap2:


You're going to get it soon! I even expected mine to have a decision on the first week of September but I guess I received an early miracle. LOL I just got the passport with the visa at VFS-Cebu yesterday. Thank you and good luck to your application!


----------



## daisyduck (Sep 8, 2013)

*Accomodation letter*

Hi, I am new to the forum and I am waiting for the 6 months to be up before I can apply under the savings rule to sponsor my husbands UK visa. The wait has begun! Anyway I was wondering if I need to provide any proof of where we will live as I have a friend I could maybe use, but I hate asking people for formal letters. It doesn't say anythoig in the documents section and last time I did get one but it wasn't needed. We came back in Jan 2012 from the UK and didn't know the rules had changed in july 2012, what a shock we got, but we needed to sell our house here. Any help would be great. I am thinking of using the priority service too from Australia, anyone got there visa back quickly doing this?
Thanks guys


----------



## popcorn (Sep 8, 2013)

We are thinking of using the priority service also. Can anyone tell us if it has helped with their timings?
thanks Amy


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

I too am going to use the priority service for NZ.
I can't say I have ever seen anyone on here talk about using it from either Auss or NZ as it's still pretty new?

I'm applying within the first 2 weeks of November, hopefully!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, just introduced, and about time too.


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Would be interesting to see if anyone from NZ or Auss has used the priority service and if they could let us know how they got on.


----------



## smileyrose (Mar 14, 2014)

liverpoolbound said:


> For those applicants who are still waiting for their visa processed at the UKBA Manila Hub. Here's my timeline, so you will have an idea.
> 
> Visa Applied: Spouse Settlement/Category A (Financial)
> Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
> ...


Hi Liverpoolbound, 

I applied Fiance Visa since 18th feb but until our visa status is " Application under assessment at visa section" still until now. I'm wondering if you or anyone know about this kind of status. 

Thank you so much.


----------

